# Kochen skillen als Horde



## Loorin (29. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir nen Horde Char begonnen und mein kleiner Schurke soll gleich mal alle Nebenberufe beim leveln mitskillen.

Das klappt auch bis auf das kochen richtig gut. Ich habe jetzt leider nur Rezepte für wofür ich Kojoten- oder Muschelfleisch benötige. Nunja als Level 16 Schurke auf nem PVP Server nach Westfall oder ins Eschental zu marschieren ist nicht so prickelnd wie ich finde^^. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wie ich weiterkomm? Oder muss ich warten bis ich groß genug bin um im Eschental bei den Murlocs das Muschelfleisch zu farmen. Weil durch das Schlingendorntal nach Westfall zu marschieren..., nun ja *grins*.

Euch allen noch ein schönes Spiel.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2009)

Also ich hatte da keine großen Probleme zu skillen. Ich war ja schon immer Hordler bis auf eine kleine Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte allerdings das Glück im Brachland das bei mir das Rezept für "Pikantes Deviat Supreme" droppte (wo man sich in Piraten & Ninja verwandelt).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Rezept gibt es auch öfters im AH zu kaufen, was aber meist recht teuer über die Ladentheke geht. Wenn du gerade angefangen hast auf der Hordenseite, dann wirst du dir das wohl nicht leisten können^^
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch empfehlen ein Addon namens *Ackis Recipe List* zu installieren. Das zeigt dir alle Rezepte an (für alle Berufe) wo es die zu kaufen/erquesten gibt und wo sie sonst noch droppen können.
Ackis Recipe List


----------



## Loorin (30. April 2009)

Suppi danke für die Antwort.

Das mit dem Addon werd ich gleich heute abend mal ausprobieren. Ansonsten muss ich halt warten bis Eschental nicht mehr ganz so weit weg vom lvl ist.

Oder kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in Durotar oder Brachland Muschel- bzw Koyotenfleisch farmen kann? Mop Map meint nämlich nöö geht nicht.

BB


----------



## Dagonzo (30. April 2009)

Also ich würde dir dann erst mal um L20 das Steinkrallengebirge empfehlen. Ich glaube da gibt auch noch irgendwo ein Rezept, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Edit:
Alternativ kannst du ja dazu mal die Buffed-Datenbank durchstöbern, oder eben das Addon installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. April 2009)

Man kann praktisch durchgehend an Fisch skillen udn angeln zusammen mit kochen so skillen.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man kann praktisch durchgehend an Fisch skillen udn angeln zusammen mit kochen so skillen.


jupp, einfach bei den angelbedarf npcs die fischrezepte mitnehmen


----------

